# looking for an online game



## kourgath (Jan 17, 2013)

hello, i'm new to pathfinder but have spent many years playing D&D, WOD and various other rpg's. now i'm looking at getting into pathfinder but have been haveing a hard time finding a game.
i'm a fairly laid back player and willing to play any role needed
if ya need an extra player feel free to shoot me an e-mail 
korgath1 at comcast dot net


----------



## Grizl (Feb 9, 2013)

*Pathfinder game*

Hey!

My friends and I have a pathfinder game going that definitely needs another player to shake things up. We play every Sunday at 1pm usually until 4:30ish (GM is based in the Seattle area so we go by Pacific time).  We use Maptool's for our campaigns, and are very willing to help familiarize you with it.  Hit me back if this is something your interested in!


----------



## nattramn6 (Feb 20, 2013)

'm looking for an additional player for my dark, gritty story driven  Forgotten Realms campaign, Moonsea 2013. Youcan find info in this  section of the forum, topic name: 3.5 D&D FR Moonsea Campaign LFP  (Maptool). 

You're welcome top join, will be kicking off in a week or two, see my  post on RPTools, directions to get there in my topic (cannot post links  sorry.). We already have three players, just looking for 1-2 more.  Anyone else who reads this is welcome to read the topic and join. 
Thankyou.


----------

